# No Availability for Camping Again! - Freecamp



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have again come across problems trying to get into sites in the UK. I am trying to get into a site within a 10-20 mile of a City, can I get one? No.

I started last week, now I am going to give up.

After days of Telephone calls, emails and online booking forms, we are going to set up in a layby somewhere.

Will not be able to relax properly, but will be able to get where we need to be and back.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where are you wanting to go? Perhaps if you specify where it is someone will recommend a quiet wild spot or maybe a site you dont know about.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Layby*

I need to be in Oxford one day, May as well stay there a couple of days as need to be Ascot to Billionaires Row who I might ask if I can stay a night. Then Back to Oxford.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been having a look at my wild camping map and Oxford is a bit sparse!

The nearest place I could find was this pub http://www.crawleyinn.co.uk/ near Witney but its 14 miles away from Oxford!

I have no idea what its like but it is on my wild camp database so someone must have stayed there. A country pub might be the answer.

There is another wild spot on the database on here but its even further away

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=987

Presume you have tried all the CL's / CS sites?

Cheers
BD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nights*

Thanks BD

I will take a look

We have tried a few CL's but not possible due to combination of outfit.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Nights*



teemyob said:


> Thanks BD
> 
> I will take a look
> 
> We have tried a few CL's but not possible due to combination of outfit.


Have stayed at Sturdy's Castle Inn & Restaurant (on the A4260 near Woodstock / Blenheim Palace) on a couple of occasions, they have a big grassed area behind the pub, used to hold rallies there with about 20 vans parking, including a couple of RV's, so rig size is not a problem. 8)

The food isn't bad either. :wink:

It's about 13 miles from the centre of Oxford - if you're interested the co-ordinates are 51 deg. 52' 11.51" N / 1 deg. 19' 44.31" W.

If memory serves, there is also a very big layby set back off the road just a few hundred yards form the pub if you fancy wild camping. 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

When do you need to go?

The Camping & Caravan Club have a temporary holiday site at Abingdon Vale Cricket Club, Abingdon, from now until 1st August. 

We stayed there for the last May bank holiday and didn't need to book.

It is handy as you can walk to the bus stop to get a bus into Oxford.

Lorna


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Layby*



teemyob said:


> I need to be in Oxford one day, May as well stay there a couple of days as need to be Ascot to Billionaires Row who I might ask if I can stay a night. Then Back to Oxford.
> 
> TM


Have you thought of the Rye Farm Meadows car park in Abingdon ? It's in MHF database. 5 mins walk from there you have a 7 minutely express bus service to Oxford town centre via Redbridge P&R- about 15-25 minutes journey.

The site itself is an area at the end of the car park and has no facilities there but it is next to the river and quiet and it is town council approved for MH overnighting.

There's also Peachcroft Farm - see database again- in Abingdon which is a farm CL/ CS site on the Abingdon ring road and a couple of minutes walk to the Oxford bus stop ( the same bus service as from the town centre mentioned above)

Both are very convenient for Oxford. PM me if you want further details of transport.

G

Edit: Just seen Lorna's post above; the C&CC meet is across the road from the Rye Farm meadows site. Nice site.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi TM

Complaining loudly on here may make you feel better, but it won't do a blind bit of good. :roll:

Why not have a go at the Caravan Club, assuming it's them you are fed up with.

Their administrators seem to have their heads buried in the sand (_or somewhere_ 8O  ) and insist there is no problem with weekend booking and/or "no shows", which are widely believed to be the main reason you can never book a weekend pitch!! :roll:

You may even be lucky and get a reply 8O 8O , but unless people complain directly and in writing, they will continue to ignore the problem and maintain it doesn't exist :roll: forgetting that they are supposed to be running a "CLUB" for the benefit of its members. :roll:

Incidentally, I have no problem with the CC other than this issue, which could be very easily addressed. Either a £25 non-returnable (_but transferable - once only_) booking fee, or set up their computers so nobody can have more than 5 open bookings at any time.

Both of which I have suggested . . . . and been totally ignored!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll vote for you on CC booking proposal  I imagine everyone would agree bar the numpty management :roll: oh and those who abuse it of course :twisted:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I'll vote for you on CC booking proposal  I imagine everyone would agree bar the numpty management :roll: oh and those who abuse it of course :twisted:


How about a template letter that we can all send to the CC chief Exec ?
I for one won't be joining next year if they keep going with this rubbish booking system


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Layby*



teemyob said:


> I need to be in Oxford one day, May as well stay there a couple of days as need to be Ascot to Billionaires Row who I might ask if I can stay a night. Then Back to Oxford.
> 
> TM


hi have you found anywhere as yet if not pm me i know some where .but its 20 miles to oxford


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have heard that you can overnight at the park and ride near the CCc club site at Oxford,the one behind Great outdoors shop.
I have seen that the Kitchen showroom opposite by the P&R is also empty and vans have been known to park there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I have heard that you can overnight at the park and ride near the CCc club site at Oxford,the one behind Great outdoors shop.
> I have seen that the Kitchen showroom opposite by the P&R is also empty and vans have been known to park there.


Absolutely not ! There is no overnighting allowed here and, if you try, you will be turned off by the P&R officials as they go off duty and close the P&R. I live nearby and have had lots of correspondence on the subject. There seems no chance at all of ever getting it changed to an overnight place. I'm still trying to get them to signpost it off the A34 !

I put it in the MHF database as a daytime parking only place and made it clear that it is not for overnighting.

G


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We stayed on a site 7 miles out of York with a bus stop a couple of minutes walk away it cost £8 return for the two of us--and it was 10 minutes walk to the shop and pub

the village is called Weldrake and the site-which is only a small site with a fishing lake on, was clean and well kept with showers and toilets, chemical disposal point, you wont get on at a weekend they are booked up till next year, but during the week should be fine
it is called Westerley Lake and you can get the details off their website

Anne


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

annetony said:


> We stayed on a site 7 miles out of York with a bus stop a couple of minutes walk away it cost £8 return for the two of us--and it was 10 minutes walk to the shop and pub
> 
> the village is called Weldrake and the site-which is only a small site with a fishing lake on, was clean and well kept with showers and toilets, chemical disposal point, you wont get on at a weekend they are booked up till next year, but during the week should be fine
> it is called Westerley Lake and you can get the details off their website
> ...


Hi Anne,
That sounds a nice site but I think maybe Weldrake is a tad too far :wink: The OP is looking for somewhere near Oxford :lol: 
Lesley


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you a C&CC member? at this time of year there are normally temporary holiday sites close to most major cities. Normally no booking is required and there is room available.
They are cheap rally sites with no EHU, but surely not necessary in July/August.
Gerry


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Anne,
That sounds a nice site but I think maybe Weldrake is a tad too far :wink: The OP is looking for somewhere near Oxford :lol: 
Lesley[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Lesley, that will teach me not to read the whole thread, I just read his first post which said near a city, no mention of which city--trust me   :roll:

Anne


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Oxford*



annetony said:


> Hi Anne,
> That sounds a nice site but I think maybe Weldrake is a tad too far :wink: The OP is looking for somewhere near Oxford :lol:
> Lesley


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Lesley, that will teach me not to read the whole thread, I just read his first post which said near a city, no mention of which city--trust me   :roll:

Anne[/quote]

Or Ascot!

I have to be in Ascot for 11am Monday so that would be better.

We could stay in Oxford Friday/Sat maybe and then Ascot Sunday (well Mrs T is driving home Sunday).

TM


----------

